# Transport Safety



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I want to take my goats on a bear hunt. They will be 3 months old when I go. Figure its a good time to get them used to the drill. I have a pickup with a canopy. Whats the best way to safely transport them? I need to train them to tie yet. But I'm thinking about tethering them in the back to make sure they don't get tossed all over?


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I my experience goats don't like to lie down while travelling. I would make sure they have enough leg room to stand up, and a short lead on each so they can't get wrapped up with each other. Your experience may differ.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I made Pig lie down behind the seat in the minivan when I got him, and I made him lie down in the canoe. Now, though I carry him in the back of a flatbed, he still lays down soon after we start moving. He also lays next to me if I sit down on the trail.

The others have different preferences. Larry and Moe will lie down next, then Mikey. Diego is last to do so.

I have a new flatbed that I still need to build rails for. I am thinking about making dividers to separate them so they don't feel obligated to tussle in close quarters.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

my goats won't lay down, we haul them in the back of a truck with a canopy also. Make sure they have footing; that seems to be the biggest thing; put a horse trailer mat back there, that works well. And, put something absorbent like shavings because they pee and it helps soak it up so they don't slide around in the pee.. With your guys being little, I would probably just let them be in the back.. Our little guys ride like that, but our horned adults we tie up so that no one gets eviscerated during the trip


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

When I first brought them home, they laid down in a ball together. Maybe they still will? I get worried about tying them and having something happen while driving that I cannot hear.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I wouldn't tie them. Make sure they stand on something that isn't slippery and that they don't have too much room to move.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

When I hauled them in the minivan or the trailer I would tie them so they alternately faced different directions. This minimized tussle. 

I understand the concern for tying in a situation where you are breaking hard, that it might injure them. But the risk in my mind is minimal compared to having five goats tussling in the back of the minivan and causing an accident. 

I am making my own rig now with the flatbed. I am thinking that I still like not having goats pushing and shoving to get out when I stop and open the back, so I will likely have a place to snap them.

Also if you have the ceiling low, they are more likely to lie down.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Sully always lays down.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

In the mini stock trailer I tie the alpha bully and the next in line who is an intermittent bully. They are on opposite walls. The subordinate is never tied. They never lye down but the lead is just long enough that they could lye down if they wanted but not long enough to get their heads and leads tangled up together.


----------

